# Base Vehicle Battery Charging



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

I recently sent the following e-mail to the manufacturer of the Power Control System installed in our 2003 Tracker EKS (superb 'van that we hope to keep for a looooong time!):

"To: Ian Sargent
Subject: Auto-Trail PSU2007

Please advise if the above unit can charge the vehicle battery.

Thanks in advance."

- and received the following comprehensive reply early the next day:

"Good morning Stuart, thank you for your enquiry, the answer is yes. 
On the control panel the button at the top left hand side is the main power button (as you will already know) the button next to it is the vehicle battery selector (which toggles between leisure battery (LED off) and the vehicle battery (LED on)) if this is selected (LED on) and the charger is switched on (On the PSU 2007) then the charge current will be directed to the vehicle battery, one word of warning if the battery has been left for a considerable time and the voltage has fallen to below 10.5v then the control panel will not let you select it, if this is the case then an independent charger should be used to raise the voltage for a short length of time. As soon as the panel see a voltage greater than 10.5 it will allow the battery to be selected and therefore charged, the reason for this is to prevent the leisure system from depleting the vehicle so that it will not start.

I hope the above information is of use but please do not hesitate to contact either myself or our technical support people on 01482 678981

Best regards 
Ian Sargent"

Superb service by Sargent!!!!

Unfortunately this information is not included in the AutoTrail handbook, but I am now delighted that I have a facility that I was not aware of!

Stuart


----------

